# Sonivox Symphonic GigaStudio to Kontakt?



## LTSF (Aug 12, 2012)

I saw there were unhappy here with the official K4 patches from Sonivox.

Can users with the GigaStudio version import it into Kontakt 4 or 5 directly? Would that achieve better results than Sonivox's own job?

Thank you.


----------



## mducharme (Aug 13, 2012)

I converted my gigastudio version but I used the new patches that Sonivox released for K4 instead of using the converted patches. To do this, I programmed a batch file that renames/relocates all 45,000 or so .wav files from the location where kontakt extracts the samples (when doing batch convert) to the location where the new K4 instrument patches are extracted. Worked fine. Took weeks though to sort out what files needed to be copied where (and with what names) for everything to be found.


----------



## LTSF (Aug 13, 2012)

mducharme @ Mon Aug 13 said:


> To do this, I programmed a batch file that renames/relocates all 45,000 or so .wav files from the location where kontakt extracts the samples (when doing batch convert) to the location where the new K4 instrument patches are extracted. Worked fine. Took weeks though to sort out what files needed to be copied where (and with what names) for everything to be found.



Can you share it with me?


----------



## mducharme (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is the Windows batch file.. After being unzipped it must be renamed from .batchfile to .bat before running.

https://www.box.com/s/72bfcc20a8c792f6cd56

You can look at it with a text editor, it's quite simple but long - it creates directories then copies files over. The files match the names they do in my copy.. assuming SONiVOX did not change the names greatly in other presses, this should work for others.

Instructions:

1. Download the update_sisc.zip and update_sish.zip from Sonivox site.
2. Make a directory E:\SONiVOX Complete Symphonic Collection
3. Extract the Sonivox update zip files and copy the directories "SONiVOX Symphonic Brass Collection", "SONiVOX Symphonic Harp Collection", etc into E:\SONiVOX Complete Symphonic Collection
4. Run a batch convert in Kontakt of your Gigastudio CSC and Harp. Instruct it to write the sample files to a directory called E:\oldsonivoxgigasamples\ (you may have to make it first). It will need a directory to create the instrument files, you can put these in E:\oldsonivoxgigapatches\ (you may have to make it first as before)
5. Run my batch file. It should copy all required wav files from E:\oldsonivoxgigasamples to E:\SONiVOX Complete Symphonic Collection into the correct subdirectory with the correct name.
6. Test things to make sure it went fine. As long as things seem to be fine, you can delete the E:\oldsonivoxgigasamples\ and E:\oldsonivoxgigapatches\ directories

If you cannot use E:\ because you do not have an E drive, carefully do a replace all in the text file using a text editor to replace all occurrences of E:\ with whatever drive you use like D:\

If you don't have the Symphonic Harp or some other component, you might want to remove those statements from the batch file to avoid getting errors that those files do not exist.


----------



## LTSF (Aug 21, 2012)

I tried but it didn't work.

Thanks anyways.

P.S. Which pressing are you using?


----------

